# Best Diet For Poodle?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Mindina! I think you are smart to be thinking ahead like this -- and I definitely understand the excitement of anticipating your puppy! The planning and thinking about all of these things was what got me through my own wait for Dulcie!  So, I get it!

I think all of the foods you mention are great foods. Many PF people feed Acana, Fromms and Wellness Core (I feed Wellness Core in a rotation with Nature's Variety and Canidae).

You can check out food ratings at dogfoodadvisor and I think you will see there that your current selections are all top rated foods.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Lots of great foods out there! Fromm and Acana are what I feed.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I feed raw but if I didn't I would be feeding Fromm.


----------

